# Umax cabinet - Alienware cloned.



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 9, 2008)

I found this on Rediff *shopping.rediff.com/shop/subcategory.jsp?cgrfnbr=7479&shopByBrand=Umax.
It seems to be a clone of the Alienware cabinets. 
Has anyone bought one? / Or what do you think?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

c00l dude  Do they come with temprature indicator ?


----------



## casanova (Jul 9, 2008)

The casing looks cheap. It doesn't look to be well built


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 9, 2008)

I think that they have just uploaded the image of alienware case. I think one could try asking the seller to show a picture of the original case.


----------



## casanova (Jul 11, 2008)

No, it doen't look an image of an alienware.I had previously seen such casing at my Hardware retailers shop, though it wasn't this close.


----------

